# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  عمرو دياب

## حسان القضاة

منوعات*قالتلي قول عمرو دياب 

*


*أنا عاشق

*


*إلا معاك

*


*إنتي اللي عارفة

*


*اجمل ما فيكي

*


*احبك اكرهك

*


*اخترتك من البداية

*


*اديني رجعتلك

*


*اعمل ايه

*


*اغيب اغيب

*


*اكثر واحد

*


*الاهي

*


*العالم الله

*


*الله يخليكي

*


*اللي بيني وبينك

*


*الليلة دي

*


*الماضي

*


*الملاك البرئ

*


*انا

*


*انا عايش

*


*انت الغالي

*


*انت ما قلتش ليه

*


*ايام و بنعشها

*


*ايه بس اللي رماك

*


*ايوه انا عارف

*


*ايوه بحبك

*


*بتخبي ليه

*


*بتوحشني

*


*بحبك اكثر

*


*بعترف

*


*بعد الليالي

*


*تقدر تتكلم

*


*تقول ايه

*


*تملي معاك

*


*تنسي واحده

*


منوعات*تنسي واحده

*


*حبيبتي في الغربه

*


*حبيبي

*


*حبيبي يا عمري

*


*حبيتها

*


*حقدر ابعد

*


*حقولك أيـه

*


*حكايات

*


*حكاياتي

*


*حكايتك ايه

*


*حنندم

*


*حنيت

*


*حواليك

*


*خد قلبي معاه

*


منوعات*خد قلبي معاه

*


*خليك فاكرني

*


*خليك معايا

*


*خلينا نشوفك

*


*خليني جنبك

*


*ديما في بالي

*


*راجعين

*


*رصيف نمرة 5

*


*رماني الشوق

*


*روحي مرتحالك

*


*ريحة الحبايب

*


منوعات*ريحه الحبايب

*


*زي الزمان

*


منوعات*سبتك

*


*سنين

*


*شوقنا

*


*صدقني خلاص

*


*صعبان عليا

*


*ضحكت

*


*طول ما انا شايفك

*


*علم قلبي

*


*علمني هواك

*


*عودوني

*


*قالتلي قول

*


*قدام عينيك

*


*قصاد عيني

*


*قلبي

*


*قلبي اختارك

*


*قلت إيه

*


*قلي الوداع

*


*قمرين

*


*كان طيب

*


*كده عيني عينك

*


*كل الكلام

*


*كلهم

*


*كمل كلامك

*


*لا يحرمني منك

*


*لازم نفترق

*


*لو عشقاني

*


*لو كان يرضيك

*


*ليلة من عمري

*


*ليلي نهاري

*


*متخافيش

*


*مستغرب ليه

*


*مش من السهل

*


*مشغول

*


*معاك بجد

*


*مقدرش

*


*من قبل ما اشوفك

*


*ميال

*


*ناوي تعاتب

*


*نفس المكان

*


*نور العين

*


*واحد مننا

*


*وبلاقي

*


*وحشتيني

*


منوعات*وحكايتك ايه

*


*وفهمت عنيك

*


*ولا على بالو

*


*ولا ليلة

*


*ولسه بتحبو

*


*ومالو

*


*وهيه عاملة ايه

*


*ويلموني

*


*يا حبيبي

*


*يا حبيبي لا

*


*يا عمرنا

*


*يا كنزي

*


*يا ليل

*


منوعات*يا ناسي وعدك

*


*ياللي بحبك

*


*يدق الباب

*

----------

